# Questions about the police in Manhattan (New York)



## Jule (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey you guys!


So I'm writing a novel. And the story of this novel is happening in New York - but I have a "tiny" problem: I basically need to know details about how the police is working there and if what I am writing is authentic. But I have no clue how to get to the information I need.

Maybe you have some solid ideas?  

It's about a woman who thinks she remembers that someone has killed her family (parents and sister) about 20 years ago, but she only knows one name (which is not the real name) and she doesn't even have a clear picture of this person, she just knows that he was working at her family's house. Her memory is blurred because she was 3 years old when this happened.
Nevertheless she goes to the police and now I want to know how they would react to this. I need them to react in a way so that she leaves frustrated eventually because they are not helping her. But soon after that a police man who has listened to her story too (maybe he was in the same room? I don't know yet lol) approaches the woman to tell her that he believes her. He wants to help but can't really. How much would he be able to do for her without letting his colleagues know about this?

What really happened was this: The killer was a hitman and was payed to kill the whole family (because the family owned a company which was very powerful/successful). He manipulated the brakes of the car so that the father who was driving couldn't use them and got into a bad accident. The two children survived though - the woman who was a three year old toddler back then and her twelve year old sister.
Unfortunately the killer checked the car for survivors and when he saw that the children had survived, he reached through the shattered window and broke the neck of the still dazed sister. The three year little girl watched him do this in absolute panic. She couldn't see his face because he was wearing a mask. He then put his index finger to his lips - a warning that she should keep quiet - and left the accident scene.
He couldn't kill the three year old because he had a daughter at home that was the same age ... and he made sure tough that the girl who is now a woman "forgot" about her sister very soon. (Her whole environment denied the existence of her sister)

Now I am asking myself ...... is all of this realistic? Sounds too wild to me o.o I ask myself as well if its logical that the police didn't find out about the manipulation of the brakes. What do you think?

And a last question: If a teenager and her little sister ran away from home and actually managed to stay away from the police, when would they "give up" searching for them?



Wooooow, I actually didn't want to write this much. I _really_ hope I can find some answers somehow. This is a novel I want to finish because I hold this story near and dear.

Thank you in advance for _any_ help!!!
Jule


----------



## Ultraroel (Sep 29, 2016)

*Are you Ironpony in disguise?

*Go find his posts and see the responses. Authentical or not, it matters only a little in stories.
Rather make sure your characters and plot are solid. Most readers will not go into your processes into detail to find the flaws.
Instead, make sure you have immersive characters and a solid plot.

If you want, ask a few policemen, but don't get stuck on technicalities of the like, such as we have seen with some others..


----------

